# Grizzly G1182 jointer replacement blades



## Poss0311 (Apr 3, 2018)

Just purchased a grizzly g1182 jointer and I see the blades are discontinued? Where can I buy and what size?
Also I read an upgraded belt is recommended, what should I buy?

Thank you,


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Manual for G1182

OUCH!!!!!!

Essentially you are looking at a 1/8" thick x 6" x 1" Available for not that much online.

Usually best to just call Griz cust service, they can tell you exact sizes if not in the manual.


----------

